# Solved: Notes



## whyisit (Dec 12, 2012)

I put a new "note" in my husbands iPhone, and it appeared in mine... and last week I put a "note" in my phone, and it went to his. Can someone easily explain how to fix this so we don't get each others notes?
thankS!


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Are you logged into the same account on the phones or app?

There must be a sync feature running in the background -- it's just a matter of figuring out what it is.


----------



## whyisit (Dec 12, 2012)

TheShooter93 said:


> Are you logged into the same account on the phones or app?
> 
> There must be a sync feature running in the background -- it's just a matter of figuring out what it is.


thanks....now to figure out where the sync feature may be and how to stop it ?
I don't know if we are / were logged in to the same account though.... I know he doesn't get my emails and I don't get his.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Going forward know that I don't own an iPhone so I'm only somewhat familiar with the features on them. Hopefully someone with some more experience with them will chime in as well.

------------------------------------------------------------

As for not syncing emails, this is likely because it is on a separate app.

When you downloaded the app, did it have you create a user account of some sort? Or is this a built-in notepad app on the iPhone?

Are there any login credentials you had/have to provide when accessing the app?

------------------------------------------------------------

When you go into Settings I assume there is some sort of option to view installed applications.

Please find that and see if there are options you can configure for this app.

----------

Also while in Settings look for settings regarding iCloud.

I know the ability exists to sync between all Apple devices in a family, but I assume it requires some sort of authentication/login so the devices know who to share with.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Notes will be synced across all iOS devices using the same Account.The two of you could agree to use different accounts for Notes--e.g., one use iCloud and one use gmail.


----------



## whyisit (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi.. thanks for replying. There was no app to download for the emails, I just entered the email address to have the mail go to on each phone. I didn't want us to get each others emails so that is fine. I had just mentioned it, to show that I didn't know why we were getting each others "notes", as we weren't getting each others emails. The "notes" wasn't an app I had to download either, it simply came with the iPhones.


----------



## whyisit (Dec 12, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> Notes will be synced across all iOS devices using the same Account.The two of you could agree to use different accounts for Notes--e.g., one use iCloud and one use gmail.


thanks...but I'm pretty sure we are not considered to be on the same account. Our phones are both listed on one bill, but I think that's as far as it goes...we each have our own email address associated with the phones. Also, "notes" is just a pre-loaded app that comes with the phone.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

whyisit said:


> thanks...but I'm pretty sure we are not considered to be on the same account. Our phones are both listed on one bill, but I think that's as far as it goes...we each have our own email address associated with the phones. Also, "notes" is just a pre-loaded app that comes with the phone.


Maybe I can clarify. According to TerryNet, there is an email address associated with the Notes application.

This email address needs to be changed and then the syncing will stop.

The email address(es) in the Email application is completely separate from this.


----------



## whyisit (Dec 12, 2012)

TheShooter93 said:


> Maybe I can clarify. According to TerryNet, there is an email address associated with the Notes application.
> 
> This email address needs to be changed and then the syncing will stop.
> 
> The email address(es) in the Email application is completely separate from this.


aha !  ok then..I will go and investigate tonight. Thanks!


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

whyisit said:


> aha ! ok then..I will go and investigate tonight. Thanks!


You're welcome. Let us know how it goes. :up:


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Settings - Notes - what is the Default Account? That is the account to which new Notes will go unless otherwise specified. Are you using different accounts?


----------



## whyisit (Dec 12, 2012)

All set ! the default email for "notes" somehow was on my husbands account..not mine.. all set and thankS!


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Glad it all works now :up:


----------

